# Should I try and plant Bee tree seeds now



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

you probably should have waited till Jan or Feb to put them in and plant them March-april. They may grow, but I doubt they survive the winter unless you grow them indoors and harden off and transplant next yr.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

If you rather not wait for the seeds to sprout. That is if they sprout, i bought a couple of nicely lushed evodia plants from http://lazyssfarm.com/. They packed them nicely and shipped on time. Im very please with them.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I saved 16 of the seeds for next spring- guess I will give it a go and see if it works 

Thanks for the replies and links


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd leave them in the fridge until the weather gets cold then plant outside to come up in the spring. Closer to the way nature does it. But I'd plan I'd plant some in the spring for insurance.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Kenww said:


> I'd leave them in the fridge until the weather gets cold then plant outside to come up in the spring. Closer to the way nature does it. But I'd plan I'd plant some in the spring for insurance.


That's kind of what I did. I tried a couple in cold water in the refrigerator for about a month and then planted them in a flower pot outside. One has come up and is looking pretty good (lots of leaves). I'm hoping it will survive the winter and I can transplant it next spring. I also have more seeds to save and try this coming winter/spring.

I may also try to order a couple of saplings from somewhere, too, just to experiment.

Good luck!


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

i would for sure get them to germinate and grow some before planting out if you have the space...like starting annual veggies and flowers. i would shoot for very early spring to set them out. it takes several years to get any blooms but the tree grows fairly quickly.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

When you say "several years" would that be 3 to 5 years?



randydrivesabus said:


> i would for sure get them to germinate and grow some before planting out if you have the space...like starting annual veggies and flowers. i would shoot for very early spring to set them out. it takes several years to get any blooms but the tree grows fairly quickly.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I planted some late (June) and they are 4+ inches tall already.


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

3-5 sounds right. mine were started from seed a few years ago, in the 5 year range. this is the first year of bloom. the fruit is used for medicinal purposes in some places. i've seen more native pollinators on the trees than honey bees.


----------

